# Extended CBS loophole routing (Maybe)



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2010)

I knew a loophole routing was KCY-CBS. Just playing around, I input Kirkwood, MO (KWD - 1 stop west of STL on the RR) to CBS. And guess what? :huh:

The only choice that came up was


KWD-KCY

KCY-LAX

LAX-PDX

PDX-CBS



So I think that this can be done as a 1 zone loophole award trip!


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I knew a loophole routing was KCY-CBS. Just playing around, I input Kirkwood, MO (KWD - 1 stop west of STL on the RR) to CBS. And guess what? :huh:
> The only choice that came up was
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your discovery! This is I think the longest 1 zone loophole to date.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2010)

Your title says CVS, not CBS - I was hoping for a Charlottesville loop!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I knew a loophole routing was KCY-CBS. Just playing around, I input Kirkwood, MO (KWD - 1 stop west of STL on the RR) to CBS. And guess what? :huh:
> The only choice that came up was
> 
> 
> ...


Good find Dave!  Having just done this one in Nov. it's a great trip! One note,the River Runner to KCY is only the PM train#313,I was able to take #311 the AM train and spend the day/evening in KCY eating Bar--B-Q, seeing the Black baseball and Jazz museums and touring KCY Union Station! I'd noticed too that your title said CVS, is that wishful thinking by you planning your next tour of America? :lol: If it was actually true the Cardinal would probably have to add ten sleepers to get all the AGR riders that would flock to CVS including, ahem , me! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2010)

It was 2 AM, and dark and I was tired. (Dreaming is more like it!  ) Maybe I did put CVS.

The KWD-CBS loophole is just another reason why the Gathering should be in STL! Somehow, I get the feeling that 313/3/14/28 will be full starting 10/10! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Jan 10, 2010)

You did put CVS, I changed it about a half hour ago to avoid further confusion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Now throw a 1000pt addition on from CHI to KWD via Lincoln Service and Missouri River Runner and you are good to go. Its only a redemption rate of 3 c/pt, but that is still better vs the purchase value of points (2.75 c/pt). BC is about the same redemption rate as well if you don't include the upgrade on the short section from STL to KWD.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 10, 2010)

Guest said:


> Now throw a 1000pt addition on from CHI to KWD via Lincoln Service and Missouri River Runner and you are good to go. Its only a redemption rate of 3 c/pt, but that is still better vs the purchase value of points (2.75 c/pt). BC is about the same redemption rate as well if you don't include the upgrade on the short section from STL to KWD.


These guys are on to something! While I still think NOL would be THE PLACE for the next Gathering, STL might be a good idea! With a loophole like this we'd need reserved cars for the RR/SWC/CS/EB and AGR would be millions of points lighter! Of course Amtrak would loose lots of revenue but what a trip!

The_traveler (Select!) strikes again! :lol: (I did this trip last month but might have missed something! I'm ready to go again!  )


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 10, 2010)

Guest said:


> Now throw a 1000pt addition on from CHI to KWD via Lincoln Service and Missouri River Runner and you are good to go. . .


Remember, you also need to go Columbus --> Chicago for another 5.5K points or $19.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Now throw a 1000pt addition on from CHI to KWD via Lincoln Service and Missouri River Runner and you are good to go. . .
> ...


duh! obvious choice of payment there. why would the notion of using points be brought op at all for that segment. next time try to be useful.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 10, 2010)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Now throw a 1000pt addition on from CHI to KWD via Lincoln Service and Missouri River Runner and you are good to go. . .
> ...


I'm hoping to do this Loophole sometime this summer and plan to throw the 3 uncovered segments onto my AGR, thus "recovering" some of the 20,000 Points used on the Reward. While I could take the _*SWC*_ CHI-KCY, I want to use the _*Lincoln Service/MORR*_ Biz Class to get those routes in my book and enjoy some extra train time.

Of course my friends think this is all ridiculous


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 10, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Of course my friends think this is all ridiculous


Not your friends that are reading this. 

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Of course my friends think this is all ridiculous


Ridiculous?  Let them eat cake (or rail :lol: )!

BTW: CHI-KWD via Lincoln Service & RR would be a total of 1,000/1,500 points - if you take "the next train out"! And it should include coach or BC (if you chose the 1,500 award) on both trains! And don't forget the loophole routing includes BC on the RR!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Of course my friends think this is all ridiculous
> ...


I actually plan to break for a few days in Chicago and visit family but if indeed I could do CHI-KCY for 1,500 on the combined trains, may consider burning the Points. Or does that have to be booked as 2 separate segments (3,000 Points), even though I plan next train connection in STL?


----------



## RRrich (Jan 10, 2010)

Dern, its Sunday, the AGR office isn't open - I want to change my KCY-CBS loophole trip to KWD-CBS!! Then I'll cancel my KWD-KCY trip.

AMAZING!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I'm hoping to do this Loophole sometime this summer and plan to throw the 3 uncovered segments onto my AGR, thus "recovering" some of the 20,000 Points used on the Reward. While I could take the _*SWC*_ CHI-KCY, I want to use the _*Lincoln Service/MORR*_ Biz Class to get those routes in my book and enjoy some extra train time.
> Of course my friends think this is all ridiculous


You may be able to combine the Hiawatha from MKE to CHI and Lincoln Service to STL to make it work better for you. If someone did this based out of STL they could buy a ticket from STL to KWD, 15/20K points from KWD to CBS, another paid ticket from CBS to MKE, then 1/1.5K points from MKE to STL. The connection from the EB to Hiawatha would be a little tight, but if you don't make it you just stay on the EB since it is going to CHI anyway.


----------



## frugalist (Jan 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I knew a loophole routing was KCY-CBS. Just playing around, I input Kirkwood, MO (KWD - 1 stop west of STL on the RR) to CBS. And guess what? :huh:
> The only choice that came up was
> 
> 
> ...


I find it very inspiring to be in the presence of a master at work!


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 10, 2010)

frugalist said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I knew a loophole routing was KCY-CBS. Just playing around, I input Kirkwood, MO (KWD - 1 stop west of STL on the RR) to CBS. And guess what? :huh:
> ...


Oh no now you have done it, 

The_Traveler, will have to buy new hats!    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 10, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> frugalist said:
> 
> 
> > I find it very inspiring to be in the presence of a master at work!
> ...


Yes!


----------



## RRrich (Jan 11, 2010)

I think I owe the_traveler a new hat 

I just called AGR and added KWD (where I normally board) - KCY to my KCY - CBS trip - making it 116 hours on the train.

Thanks guys for showing me how its done h34r:


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 11, 2010)

RRrich said:


> I think I owe the_traveler a new hat


Size 42! (I've got a BIG head! :lol: )


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 11, 2010)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Kwitchyerbelliakin said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...



Then they are not your friends. LOL


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 11, 2010)

As *RRrich* found out, this loophole works! And I just got a Bedroom for 5 nights for 20,000 points!


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 11, 2010)

RRrich said:


> I think I owe the_traveler a new hat
> I just called AGR and added KWD (where I normally board) - KCY to my KCY - CBS trip - making it 116 hours on the train.
> 
> Thanks guys for showing me how its done h34r:


A Fez with "AGR Guru" printed on it? 

Aloha


----------



## frugalist (Jan 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> As *RRrich* found out, this loophole works! And I just got a Bedroom for 5 nights for 20,000 points!


Why not hold "The Gathering" enroute!? AU can take over Amtrak for a week.


----------



## saxman (Jan 12, 2010)

Nicely done. Now if you can find a way to do that loophole backwards someway, then you'll be a hero!


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 12, 2010)

I wish I could, but the only same day connection from the CS to the SWC is via SAC and BFD via the SJ and Thruways. And you will miss the CA coastline (and a full day of the PPC)!


----------



## saxman (Jan 12, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I wish I could, but the only same day connection from the CS to the SWC is via SAC and BFD via the SJ and Thruways. And you will miss the CA coastline (and a full day of the PPC)!


I know. I even tried CBS to OMA and it won't let you do it. The connections are even there and legal from the EB to CS and to the CZ in SAC. Just one of the many quicks of the system.


----------



## MisterToad (Jan 12, 2010)

saxman said:


> I know. I even tried CBS to OMA and it won't let you do it.


Looks like CBS to DEN is as far as it will let you go.


----------

